# web site



## farmboy2 (Mar 31, 2008)

my computer would not let me sign in to my company web site it said some thing about cookies


----------



## farmboy2 (Mar 31, 2008)

i nead help i have noticed things have disappeared from my adress book also.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

You might want to move this to a better support area...Click on the red triangle in the upper right and have a moderator move this to a support area, like this maybe:

http://forums.techguy.org/21-windows-nt-2000-xp/


----------

